# Another Newbie



## katz1973 (May 4, 2007)

Just wanted to stop by and say hi, I've been checking out the website for a while and decided I'd join up. I don't see many Outbackers in my area so, I thought I'd see if I could find any.

My mom and I own a 2004 outback 23rs. We absolutely love it.

Happy camping season.

IA23RSHSKR


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

ia23rshskr said:


> Just wanted to stop by and say hi, I've been checking out the website for a while and decided I'd join up. I don't see many Outbackers in my area so, I thought I'd see if I could find any.
> 
> My mom and I own a 2004 outback 23rs. We absolutely love it.
> 
> ...


Welcome to your new family!







where are you from?


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

To the Outback family

Great choice in Outbacks







We really love out 23RS. Keep the posts coming and where are you from?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi ia23rshskr
















to Outbackers! 

Glad you decided to join in and say hello








We have members just about everywhere...Check our home page for rally info and see if there's one you might like to attend.

Happy Camping,


----------



## smithfries (Apr 27, 2007)

ia23rshskr said:


> Just wanted to stop by and say hi, I've been checking out the website for a while and decided I'd join up. I don't see many Outbackers in my area so, I thought I'd see if I could find any.


Welcome to Outbackers! Glad you joined up.

There is a map where you can locate people here. Once I get a picture of my Outback I'll add myself in.

E


----------



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

ia23rshskr,

Welcome to Outbackers.







You will find lots of useful info about most everything, and then some!! If you're ever in AK let us know.
Eric


----------



## chbcso (Dec 2, 2006)

WELCOME TO THE OUTBACKERS!!!







I'm sure you will find someone here to camp with.


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Great to see you here at Outbackers.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







You're gonna love it. Enjoy.

Scott


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Welcome to the
site 
club
tribe 
clan

*FAMILY!!!!!*


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome!









Where you from, that you don't see many from there?


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Assuming you are from Nebraska. But, please let us know. And Welcome.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome to the forum!

Enjoy your new trailer.

Mark


----------



## katz1973 (May 4, 2007)

Sorry, it took me a day or two to get back to you all, thank you for the great welcome. I am actually from Southwest Iowa and a huge Husker fan. But, thank you all again for the welcome.

ia23rshskr


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

ia23rshskr said:


> Sorry, it took me a day or two to get back to you all, thank you for the great welcome. I am actually from Southwest Iowa and a huge Husker fan. But, thank you all again for the welcome.
> 
> ia23rshskr










ia (Iowa) 23rs (duh!) hskr (Husker)
































































it couldn't have been any simpler and none of us got it, we are losing our touch!


----------

